# hydraulic remote adaptor



## dfmill (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking for info on others experience w/ hydraulic remote adapter kits and in particular the 3000 kit converting to the power beyond and return line. Is this a reliable unit for a baler w/ relatively light use?
Thanks


----------



## dfmill (Jun 9, 2010)

Problem solved..


----------

